# Your worst pain ever!



## Twixie (Aug 16, 2014)

I have had a mild bout of toothache which affected my ear..and was quite painful..I have to take antibiotics before the dentist can do anything..

One of my worst pains ever, was when I was involved in a car accident...I broke 5 ribs...

Breathing was hard...

As I never do things by halves..I contracted a really bad cold on the same day...Lots of sneezing...

Every sneeze was absolute agony...

What was yours?


----------



## Falcon (Aug 16, 2014)

I have a low pain threshold, so the sciatic pain I had from a herniated lower disc wasn't a really bad pain, but was THERE! and consistent. I couldn't sleep or do much of anything just thinking about it.

FINALLY  I had surgery and have been pain free ever since and living happily ever after.

The only pain I have these days is watching TV newscasts showing the current residents of our White House.


----------



## Fern (Aug 16, 2014)

Having a rotator cuff injury, the pain was excruciating.


----------



## taffboy (Aug 17, 2014)

Kidney stones


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 17, 2014)

Ditto on the kidney stones. Although a broken femur and tibia was a close second. Then there was laborx4.....


----------



## d0ug (Aug 18, 2014)

The worst pain I ever had I divorced.  HA HA
I was in a motorcycle accident and tore up my knee, elbow, and shoulder. Being in a third world country it got infected. There was a great deal of pain.
[h=2][/h]


----------



## Michael. (Aug 18, 2014)

Lower back pain in my opinion is one of the worst as it is almost impossible to treat.

Pain relief is very limited with medication.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 18, 2014)

Ditto on the back pain, but having my wisdom teeth extracted in one sitting by a young dentist while in the service was torture.  He told me that it would cost me a lot of money if I waited until I was out an that he needed the experience...


----------



## Lady (Aug 23, 2014)

Child birth was the worst pain ..


----------



## Ina (Aug 23, 2014)

I've had both feet, knees, hands, and four abdominal surgeries. You get over that, because you know the pain will subside. I've had upper and lower spinal stenosis since I was 25, and am now in a wheelchair chair 70% of the time. But the worst pain I ever had was being conscious while having a seizure. :wiggle:


----------



## Pappy (Aug 23, 2014)

Bouts of osteo arthritis in lower back and the shingles I'm still getting over with.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 23, 2014)

The worst pain I ever get is the headache resulting from eating ice cream too fast.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 13, 2014)

Worst short term pain was when they set my wrist two days after a bad break. Said I couldn't have an anesthetic because of the delay, still not sure why, and didn't have a bullet to bite.


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 13, 2014)

Kidney Stones and having a tooth pulled without anesthetics via for first and second. Amazingly the first kidney stones had me screaming 3 days and nights before I would go to the hospital. The second was so big it blocked my kidney and had to be surgically removed and I wouldn't even have known I had it, if I hadn't had an infection. At least 3-4 lithotrphy's since then. No pain. Just painful kidney infections.


----------



## Lee (Oct 14, 2014)

Falcon said:


> The worst pain I ever get is the headache resulting from eating ice cream too fast.



yeah, I do that with 711 Slurpees....the pain is worth it eh?

and knocking on wood....the worst pain I ever had was when a doc ripped of a fingernail with no freezing that was hanging there half attached.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 14, 2014)

Torn ACL in my knee... Had me crying in the doctor's waiting room..


----------



## oldman (Oct 14, 2014)

Toothaches are horrible, sciatica is also not a walk in the park, I once had a crushed testicle, but that's probably TMI, but the pain is unbelievable. I've had a total of 9 different surgeries, including a thoracotomoy where the doctors open up your chest. I was shot in the left shoulder area between the shoulder and heart. It hurt like hell, but not for maybe until a half hour after it happened. No, I think the crushed testicle wins this contest for me. (Remember, you asked.)


----------



## Debby (Oct 14, 2014)

taffboy said:


> Kidney stones




My husband just had that happen and he would definitely agree with you on it being the most terrible thing he's had to go through.  In his case it only lasted about four hours and then like magic it was gone!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 14, 2014)

childbirth


----------



## AprilT (Oct 14, 2014)

I wouldn't be able to pick a worse, I try not to think that far back, but one memorable medical procedure was getting 8 facet injections without the aid of any sedative because I didn't have a ride home on the day of the procedure.  Four of those needles place on each side along my spine something not usually done all in one session.  A-oles    

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dKoRu414-k

Had several other procedures including lumbar epidurals,there after with the light sedative, nothing for those cortisone shots.   though.  Somehow this feels like deja vu.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 14, 2014)

Gave me the heebee geebees just watching that April...ouch!


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 14, 2014)

April I couldn't have laid still for the first one-They would have taken it out faster than they put it in. Those people should have it done to them.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 14, 2014)

Sea, JPM, If I had seen those types of videos prior to being told I wouldn't be able to have the sedative, believe me, I would have postponed the procedure until I could have made ride arrangements, but, it took long enough to book the appointment and I just wanted to get through it, plus I hadn't any idea they were going to be placing for eight sites on my spine.  I was in tears, I've since built a certain tolerance when I get the other types of injections such as the cortisone shots in the hip and shoulder, having gone through that.  Still don't like the shots, but not anywhere in the slightest as painful in comparison.

Oh and I did make noise, not loud, just not my nature, (well these days, as a kid it sometimes took three nursed to hold me down for my yearly shots.,)  I'm sure the nurse was sorry she gave me her hand to hold onto.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 15, 2014)

Shingles for me.I couldn't bear a slight breeze.Thought my back was broken it was so painful.Had them on both under arms chest and back.I still get the odd itch and there is a slight numb spot on my chest.Had them about 12ys ago


----------



## jujube (Oct 20, 2014)

An attack of gallstones.  I was ready to remove my gallbladder myself with a rusty steak knife if that's what it took to stop the pain.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 21, 2014)

Phantom said:


> Shingles for me.I couldn't bear a slight breeze.Thought my back was broken it was so painful.Had them on both under arms chest and back.I still get the odd itch and there is a slight numb spot on my chest.Had them about 12ys ago



I had them back in May, Phantom. On my left side there is an area that is still numb and hurts once in awhile. Guess this will always be there, I'm told.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 21, 2014)

Re: ice cream headaches.  I get them when I have those frozen slushie coffee drinks and sip through the straw too fast.  Horrible pain!  I was telling my nephew about it and he said take your thumb and rub the roof of your mouth to warm it up.

I had two easy childbirths so I'd say the worst is probably when I had a wisdom tooth extracted and the dentist said the skin folded back so nicely he wouldn't do stitches.  But I was told not to use a straw or smoke for at least 24 hours.  Uh huh.  Almost as soon as I walked out of the office I lit up a cigarette.  Sucked out the clot as I was in bed for a week with the pain!


----------



## Twixie (Oct 21, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> Re: ice cream headaches.  I get them when I have those frozen slushie coffee drinks and sip through the straw too fast.  Horrible pain!



I wouldn't mock if I were you, you can die from them!!

http://www.rockcitytimes.com/local-woman-dead-brain-freeze-area-ice-cream-shop/


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 21, 2014)

Twixie said:


> I wouldn't mock if I were you, you can die from them!!
> 
> http://www.rockcitytimes.com/local-woman-dead-brain-freeze-area-ice-cream-shop/



Wasn't mocking.  

I'm going to slow down from now on!!


----------

